# Paper Documents



## Dodge4x4 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im fairly new to plowing on my own, I plowed last season with my buddy but now im doing it on my own this season. i was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on what to use as like invoices and time cards for plowing so when i mail my bills i have a document to go along with it. any advice is needed Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Estimates should be on 3 part carbonless paper. Same as contracts.Invoicing 2 part is good.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Do it on the computer...saves everything paperless! Even better is when your clients take invoices by email. Just be sure to back up on secondary hard drive regularly. I print out route sheets with all of my drives and lots on it, I fill in storm info as i go, as well as time in/out for each location. Everything else is done on the computer.


----------



## Dodge4x4 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been wondering about doing it on the computer but cant really figure it out to much. i dont know if it be better to do in excel or on word.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Get Quickbooks.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Two great responses. I'd like to throw in using Quickbooks for billing. If you're not good with computers, use the 3 sheet carbonless forms. I did it that way for years.


----------



## Dodge4x4 (Jan 21, 2011)

okay so I checked at office max an if I bring a paper in to them they can make my own 3carbon carbon copy papers


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

If you have a MAC you can get a program free on the App store called "Invoices" works great, you can print or email it straight to your client. And when you email it it saves a copy to your desktop for you to print or file. You can also send PDF versions.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I would recommend quickbooks... Even helps at the end of the year when you file your taxes! Sales tax is a breeze, highly recommended. Although their tech support sucks.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

Quickbooks is the only way to go imo. ive been using it for 5yrs. it does every thing form est. invoice payroll tax everything needed for your records. they also have a online version and thats what i started with its $39/month but worth it if you dont have the $400-$500 needed to buy the hard copy.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Whatever you do, backup backup backup and then backup again. We had a real scare this week, fortunately the computer guys we took the puker to were able to save us.....


----------



## Dodge4x4 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've considered quickbooks for awhile but never had could afford the huge price!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There are different levels of quickbooks ,I just use Quickbooks pro for under 200.00


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Quickbooks is something you can not afford not to have.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

check out zoho.com its a cheaper alternative to quick books.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quickbooks is worth every penny they ask. Dont try and nickel and dime around good software it is well worth it.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

if cant afford quickbook ,buy myinvoice is alot cheaper i used that first till i could afford quilbooks


----------



## Dodge4x4 (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to buy quickbooks cause ive herd alot of reviews on it and every says its great. more than likely i will buy it this spring.


----------

